

Ask HN: Help Me Pick a Product Idea - throwaway12_12

I've wasted countless time on searching for a decent product idea that might actually create some revenue.  I'm not searching for huge startup type ideas, but rather an attainable lifestyle business.<p>Rather than leave this in my notebook, I figured I would put them up for critique and feedback.  While there are competitors in these spaces already, the hope is that this proves there is a market and an opportunity.<p>Here goes:<p>- Resume Publisher and Submission Tool<p>Experts review and edit your resume for first part.  Once you're resume is deemed ready to launch, provide tools that help organize and track your submissions, follow-ups, etc.<p>- Location Based Bar Trivia<p>Check in to your local bar/venue and play trivia and compete to win discounts, prizes, etc.  Free for consumers, with venue owners paying monthly subscription.  I've seen some posts from people with experience in bars on HN before, so would love to hear their thoughts<p>- Mobile Table Camera Service Weddings<p>IMO, less creepy than color since only those who attend get an invite code.)  People take pics, they get posted, shared, and you charge a one time, tiered fee to bride, or maybe as a white-label offering for photographers<p>- Mobile Snack Shop App for Golf Courses<p>Monthly subscription service for course owners/management.  Players can request beverages, order food, etc. from anywhere on the course.  Transcribe their menu as part of the onboarding.  Could start simply with requests and add payment options in next phase.<p>- Presentation Analytics for Sales People<p>Send a PPT presentation out to leads, and see when the open, where they bounce, time on slide, etc.  Monthly service for sales people.<p>- 99Designs for Interior Design<p>Put up a design request for a room, specify preferred vendors, and let designers compete.  You pay a bounty for the winning design.<p>- Social Media ROI/Metrics<p>People are dumping money into FB campaigns but how are they measuring value.  What's a like worth?  This is a big nut to crack probably but could be worth something to marketing brand managers if it worked.<p>- Buy Local Delivery Service<p>Not your usual internet business... but build an offering of products across CSA's and farmer's markets and offer subscription type delivery service.  Start with a small delivery area targeting affluent consumers.<p>- VOIP Outbound Call Tool<p>Monthly tiered subscription type service that lets you upload a lead list and then start dialing outbound via Twilio or something similar.  Agents only talk to people who pick up.  Could also be used for surveys, political campaigns, etc.<p>Thanks!<p><i></i>* EDIT - also appreciate any derivative ideas or variants that you think might be more interesting than what I've started with.
======
nickff
I put what I think are the top 3 in a list here:

1 - 99Designs for Interior Design

2 - VOIP Outbound Call Tool

3 - Presentation Analytics for Sales People

The interior design idea is a really great one in my opinion, especially if
you can provide a room layout tool, and allow designers to specify exact
pieces of furniture by model number, and maybe make a shopping cart; (if you
want to take it a step further, you could partner with online furniture
stores, and make a combined checkout). I was recently thinking about
redecorating a bedroom, and have a theme idea, but no brand knowledge or
colour co-ordination skills.

I have considered making a VOIP outbound call tool, as well as a separate
inbound one, to perform mechanical turk-type tasks, but could never really
figure out how to implement this well, and what the bounds of the project
would be; but it is a great project.

The presentation analytics tool could be combined with a 99Designs type of
idea to allow people to improve their presentations, either on a fee basis, or
on a community help scheme. This idea has a lot of potential, but it might be
more difficult than the other two to get up and running, especially when
dealing with things like corporate secrecy.

Whatever your choice is, I wish you the best of luck, and thank you for
putting these ideas out here.

------
davetong
This is a tough question because your ideas fall into many industries and most
of them sound interesting so all the answers you get will leave you back to
square one... which to pick?!

I would suggest trying to narrow down your choices based on your strengths and
weaknesses (and those of your co-founders if applicable) and which ones you
believe in the most; which would you buy/use/subscribe to as a consumer? This
should give you a short-list where you could then perform a SWOT analysis^^ on
each to help you trim the short-list of ideas down further. Get it down to one
idea you are passionate about! Bring that to HN for feedback and you'll
definitely have a great start!

^^ You mentioned you have done countless hours of research for an idea...
Sometimes 'searching' isn't enough. Put your energy into 'doing' instead. If
you're technical, create a prototype and unleash it to some people in the
industry you are targeting. If you aren't technical, go find your pilot
customers you want to target this to and present them with some wireframes and
your elevator pitch for the product. Both of these methods will ensure you
only spend a few days max but you'll be able to receive invaluable feedback to
determine if you need to adjust your idea or try another one completely.

~~~
throwaway12_12
Thanks for the feedback. I was surprised a bit by the interior design concept
being a top candidate. Granted, small sample size, but interesting all the
same.

Here's some pros to that idea:

\- I've definitely have felt the need as my wife and I searched for some
interior design advice in the past, even calling a local designer (who never
returned our phone call.)

\- being able to discuss and bounce ideas around with my wife could be nice as
well

\- would be interesting to get feedback from designers as well as prospective
clients

I have no idea the market size, and I'm still unclear as to the best means of
designing a room online, but putting together some wireframes or landing pages
seems like a great way to start.

Thanks to everyone for feedback thus far!

------
justinph
I've done some work in photography in the wedding / party industry. I think
the mobile / web app thing could be interesting, kind of like fanchatter (YC
S09) for weddings or parties.

------
RRiccio
I'd definitely go with 99Designs for Interior Design.

Buy Local Delivery Service also seems marketable though, however it wouldn't
be so much as a lifestyle business.

